# Choose my name!



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, we have narrowed it down to 3-please vote for your favorite (or last minute suggestion Thanks!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Ella was my pick from the start, Luka came from DH (sounds like a male name to me) anyway we are both ok with Chloe (but I still love Ella!) she doesn't respond to either. we tested Layla with "Ella, come!" (in the same tone I use for "Layla, come!") and she didn't respond. we were worried that they might be too similar.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Luka was the name of one of the evil lion cubs from the Lion King....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

luka is def a boy name.... i picked chloe.. mght as well pick a name u and ur hubby both like


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'm pretty sure Luka was the name of one of the evil lion cubs from the Lion King....


I thought the evil one was Nuka not Luka. Anyways, I voted Luka.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZyxYL753w4 this is where Luka came from


----------



## LuvmyScooter (Mar 18, 2008)

looks like a Kelsey to me, what doll babies they are


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I picked Chloe...she looks like a Chloe to me...! So I went for Chloe!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

LuvmyScooter said:


> looks like a Kelsey to me, what doll babies they are


so funny that you said that! Kelsey was one of the first names we discussed!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I like Ella! But if you not sure about Ella, maybe Stella!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree...I voted for Chloe too....she really does look like a little Chloe!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

looks like Chloe is pulling ahead! I no longer really care, I'm just sick of referring to her as "the other one, the little one, her, you-come!" we are going to the vet in the morning & it would be nice to have a real name to enter on her files!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Luka is a little boy in the video. She is definitely very girlish looking but a male name can become a girly name just by who the name belongs to (I named my daughter *Farley* Ann and she makes the name feminine because she is feminine).

That song was very interesting, I've never heard it before. Have you ever read the book "A Boy Called It"? There is a lot that goes on in this world that happens behind closed doors.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I, too, like the name Kelsey and if is one y'all have already considered . . . Next would be Chloe


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we just got back from the vet, she is a very healthy little girl. when we talked to the techs about her name they all groaned, "not ANOTHER Ella!" they also said they LOTS of Chloe's too. (which is why we changed Layla from Lola at her first visit)

we are now seriously considering Josie, any thoughts? thanks for voting!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Josie is a really cute name!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Josie, like Josie and the Pussycats! Oops, that's showing my age:


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I had a wonderful cat named Josie, so I have a good feeling about that name. Josie's full name (she wasn't registered, just a grey tiger, but I ave a thing about "full names") was Jumpin' Jehosophat. She was such a fun cat and lived to the ripe old age of 17.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I like ROWAN ... last minute suggestion! Its a tree in Germany I think! Thats what I ALMOST named Kerosene


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Luka is from the famous song "My name is Luka..." by Suzanne Vega!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I once had a boss named, Ella. She was incredible! Smart too and commanded respect!


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

She looks like a Chloe! She is a cutie pie!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Josie sounds like a winner !


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

My vote would be for Josie. It's very pretty like your new dog.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

ooooh, I love Josie.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hoochette??????? Yeah I was a last minute suggestion. ROFL I like Ella for real!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I like Ella but it reminds me of that Rhianna song.....You can stand under my umbr - ella ella ella eh eh eh eh eh eh....... btw, I actually really like that song


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

OH I like Kelsey...kind of looks like Frasier's dog, who was a boy....but Kelsey Grammar was Frasier..lol I think of Kelsey as a girl's name...hope Kelsey Grammar isn't a GR owner...


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

I had to go with Chloe, as my niece's name is Ella!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I like Ella


----------

